# How much do you think an '03 Fuji Track Pro is worth?



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Ive been offered one and was just curious. This is what he says: 
_size 55cm fuji track pro
2003 model (i think)
comes with clips and/or specialized pedals/cages
there's a slight dent from the drop down bars on the toptube, but it does not affect ride at all._


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

CaliBuddha said:


> Ive been offered one and was just curious. This is what he says:
> _size 55cm fuji track pro
> 2003 model (i think)
> comes with clips and/or specialized pedals/cages
> there's a slight dent from the drop down bars on the toptube, but it does not affect ride at all._



I'd get a close up of that "slight" dent..it looks pretty big to me


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Ive asked him. Just waiting for a response. Hes asking $620.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

CaliBuddha said:


> Ive asked him. Just waiting for a response. Hes asking $620.




I wouldn't pay half that


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Id pay half that for sure. lol. Heres the dent.

https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g2/kencamera/804033ad.jpg


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

CaliBuddha said:


> Id pay half that for sure. lol. Heres the dent.
> 
> https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g2/kencamera/804033ad.jpg




only if those are sugino 75s... how long/hard was it raced?


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

He bought it from the original owner and the guy who has it now has only ridden it twice, he says... Im not sure about the original owner. And the cranks are Dura- Ace.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

He says if I can do $600 + shipping hell throw in some gold tapered Answer riser bars and some blue Oury grips... Is it really not worth much? Wasnt it like $1,200 new a few years ago?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

CaliBuddha said:


> He bought it from the original owner and the guy who has it now has only ridden it twice, he says... Im not sure about the original owner. And the cranks are Dura- Ace.


...and that classic car for sale was only driven on Sundays, to church, but a little old lady.





CaliBuddha said:


> He says if I can do $600 + shipping hell throw in some gold tapered Answer riser bars and some blue Oury grips... Is it really not worth much? Wasnt it like $1,200 new a few years ago?


lol, gold risers with blue oury grips... if that's what you want, just get it. things to consider- that gearing might be too high for road riding, and if it's d/a track the bcd will be 144... does that matter? is it drilled for brakes?

it may have been 1200 new, but it's 5 years and at least one dent later... look, for 650 or so you have all kinds of other (new) choices.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

You are right. I realized its not really what Im looking for and I told him nevermind. Thanks for knocking some sense into me.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah... that dent is a killer. It's so small I can see it in the first pic 12 ft. from my monitor without my glasses.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

CaliBuddha said:


> Id pay half that for sure. lol. Heres the dent.
> 
> https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g2/kencamera/804033ad.jpg


I'd call that a potential folder, about to fold up the frame. Strip the components off for a different frame, then hang that frame on a wall in a picture frame and call it artwork. But I'm no expert, so ignore what I said.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

CaliBuddha said:


> You are right. I realized its not really what Im looking for and I told him nevermind. Thanks for knocking some sense into me.


Probably a good decision. But you never said how you'd use it. As a track racer? Or a street fixie. Dedicated, stiff, oversize aluminum track bikes with steep angles are great on a glass smooth velodrome but generally suck as an all-round street rider.

Case in point. A customer acquired a Trek T-1, nice track bike, to join the fixie crowd. Put on Deep V's, chopped risers with Oury's, etc. Sold it within a few months.

Why? Simple. It beat the crap out of him.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Richard said:


> Probably a good decision. But you never said how you'd use it. As a track racer? Or a street fixie. Dedicated, stiff, oversize aluminum track bikes with steep angles are great on a glass smooth velodrome but generally suck as an all-round street rider.
> 
> Case in point. A customer acquired a Trek T-1, nice track bike, to join the fixie crowd. Put on Deep V's, chopped risers with Oury's, etc. Sold it within a few months.
> 
> Why? Simple. It beat the crap out of him.


i just wanted it as a fixie, i didnt even think about the gearing. I just ordered the forte ss conversion kit and a new chain so i guess that will get me started on my old tommaso.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

CaliBuddha said:


> i just wanted it as a fixie, i didnt even think about the gearing. I just ordered the forte ss conversion kit and a new chain so i guess that will get me started on my old tommaso.



You know that the Forte kit is for a single speed and not a fixie right?


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> You know that the Forte kit is for a single speed and not a fixie right?


Yea, seems SS will be cheaper for me to accomplish right now.


----------

